# Note Pad



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a easy to make Note Pad Box for the shop or by the Phone.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one BJ, thanks for the link. I like that!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is a nice yet simple project. Thanks for sharing, I added it in my projects file.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Guys

I think I'm going to make one ,,, for the Library, it's hard to write on TP all the time without a marker in my pocket plus the notes do get a bit long 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

You can also see it here...

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2007/06/08/sn/print/

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2007/06/08/sn/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JOE

-------------


Joe Lyddon said:


> You can also see it here...
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2007/06/08/sn/print/
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2007/06/08/sn/


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> I think I'm going to make one ,,, for the Library, it's hard to write on TP all the time without a marker in my pocket plus the notes do get a bit long
> 
> Bj


You may be able to sqeeze a miniture clock into the design also LOL


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

An alarm clock one even. Times up BJ... get a move on!! That's what I hear!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BOB
... but I couldn't "click" yours...  

I don't like to type any more than I have to... 




bobj3 said:


> JOE
> 
> -------------


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Just click on the Attached Thumbnails and it will pop up without any typing on your part.

No need to open a new browser window to see the same thing


----------

